
User Interface Development in the Next 5–10 Years - u_glow
https://medium.com/digio-australia/user-interface-development-in-the-next-5-10-years-f19edcd6d0b0
======
tabtab
We probably need to distinguish between consumer UI's and office or
"productivity" UI's. The first is more subject to fads and gimmicks, or at
least should be.

As far as office UI's, there seems a push back to desktop based applications.
Microsoft is improving the deployment process such that deployment is becoming
almost seamless. The web failed to give us sufficient and reliable widgets and
screen control. JavaScript + DOM is a hack. We waited it out, hoping, but are
gradually giving up: it's not coming; the web is _stuck on suck_ for that
niche. Desktop IDE's are more productive than web stacks for office CRUD
development. And they use screen real-estate better. Bootstrap is finger-
centric waste-strap. We gotta mouse, use it! And MVC? Gimme a break.

Hopefully a cross-platform GUI browser and related standard are created. But
MS still rules the office screen for now such that cross-platform is less an
issue. If you don't like MS, there's always Delphi/Lazarus, but I cannot
comment on their application update deployment yet.

